# My cichlid had laid eggs and birthed



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi!

My 30-40g hex is a south american cichlid tank, inhabitants are:

-1 female Parrot Cichlid
-2 black convicts (unsexed)
-1 midas cichlid
-1 gourami
-1 algae eater

So, I don't have to much with the tank other than stare at my fish and feed them. I have 2 canister filters rated at double (fluval x eheim), filled with biomax, and also is planted (moderately). 

Though, I guess I don't pay close enough attention. It would seem my midas and black convict have had laid eggs and had them hatch. I was watching my tank today because they were acting very strangely. All of a sudden I see some strange cloudiness and upon inspection.. hundreds of cichlid fry. 

What do I do now? Nothing? Feed them to lion fish when bigger?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Most aquarium keepers don't look too kindly on hybrid fish. If you want to keep them, you can try to crush up some flakes and feed that way. But don't try to sell them without telling the buyers exactly what they are getting. If you don't wish to keep the fry, you can leave them be. the other fish in the tank will thin them out pretty quick, and if you have any survivors, you can cull them.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Manafel said:


> Most aquarium keepers don't look too kindly on hybrid fish. If you want to keep them, you can try to crush up some flakes and feed that way. But don't try to sell them without telling the buyers exactly what they are getting. If you don't wish to keep the fry, you can leave them be. the other fish in the tank will thin them out pretty quick, and if you have any survivors, you can cull them.


Thanks Manafel, I was a little disheartened knowing that they wouldn't be wanted. But at least ma and pa's happiness attests to the health of my tank.

So the parents will stop protecting their young? 

I put some food in, after a few rounds against the current it breaks quick. So after that I decided to put algae wafers in the babies hidey area. 4-5 seem to be harbouring the top portion of the wafer while the mass seems to have it encircled lol.

Gonna put a few videos up, its really neat!

The sociology of the fish is absolutely beguiling. I've never seen such care with these fish, usually they're so angry with eachother (boredom, what can you do). I sat around waiting for ma or pa to take a little nibbile, but nothing, so weird.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, there are some people who love hybrids, you might be able to find someone that will want them. The parenting abilities of fish depends on the species really, but for the most part, convicts will aggressively defend their young and they are good parents.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would guess that they fry are from the convicts.Isn't the midas much bigger?Fish can cross breed(hybrids),but true breeding(the convicts) seems more plausible?And convicts are known to breed like rabbits.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> I would guess that they fry are from the convicts.Isn't the midas much bigger?Fish can cross breed(hybrids),but true breeding(the convicts) seems more plausible?And convicts are known to breed like rabbits.


Actually my midas has been 1-2" for a half year-year now. and the black convict is like 4". The other black convict is 1". So I think the midas, because of its natural aggression (and small size), won the battle over her heart.

I would tend to agree, but the midas is with the babies, and actively defending it. Against me as well, attacked me when I put the wafers in the babies area. Spunky little guy. hahah. The big black convict actually just kindof sits around and gets in everyones face (not really aggressively).

I swear when she goes up to other fish, all I can imagine is Dory when she forgot why Nemo was following her. hahah.


----------



## oscarbartoni (Nov 9, 2008)

Two inches for a midas cichlid in 6 months is really small. Are you sure that it is a midas cichlid and not a color form of the convict cichlid?


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

oscarbartoni said:


> Two inches for a midas cichlid in 6 months is really small. Are you sure that it is a midas cichlid and not a color form of the convict cichlid?


Ha.  I am tired tonight, but I'll post pics for your scrutiny tomorrow.

I really doubt it could be anything else but I don't really know all too well.*pc


----------

